# What is the thread pitch on the factory P99 barrels?



## rogue007 (Jan 8, 2007)

I have a chance to purchase a factory P99 threaded barrel for cheap and wanting to know whats the thread pitch.


I dont want to purchase a barrel which I have to either purchase a special suppressor like B&T, and cant use it on anything else.


Also, purchasing a thread adapter..........I dont like paying more to play....:numbchuck:


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

Uncut might know that - Or U'd have to call Earl at his shop...


----------



## uncut (May 6, 2006)

Mine is 13.5 left hand thread and it is dated "AF"

http://www.lenaburgs.net/james/Guns/walther_p99_threaded_barrel_hist.htm

I would say buy it if it for a good price and worry about the rest later... if nothing else you got a exra barrel...
If you decide not to buy it please let me know and I would buy it.....


----------



## rogue007 (Jan 8, 2007)

This has a date code of AC...........comes with barrel, thread protector and extra reduced recoil spring and rod.


----------



## uncut (May 6, 2006)

then it should also be 13.5x1 left hand thread......
Please if you are not going to take it, let me know and be so kind to give me the sellers info


----------



## rogue007 (Jan 8, 2007)

Sorry, just paid for it.......


----------



## uncut (May 6, 2006)

mind asking where you got it and how much you paid......
What's the condition of the barrel ??


----------



## rogue007 (Jan 8, 2007)

Private sale.............I posted an ad for WTB and a seller responded..........didnt get too lucky, it wasnt cheap, he knew what kind of money he had in it.....but its ok, I am going to buy another suppressor in 9mm, the Trinity. It will handle the M13.5x1 LH threads for the barrel pitch.

I also can buy the linear devide so I can use it with other threads for other pistols.


----------



## uncut (May 6, 2006)

I am glad you saved me the money since I got other projects going at the time.... like a trailer and some more stuff for my P7M8's and other P99 related items.... soooo thanks and enjoy the barrel
I think if S&W would import the damn barrels or Walther would make a tactical version of the P99 it would be much cheaper than Earl's.
Just an FWIW.. there used to be another company that imported the barrels and I guess something didn't sit right with the ATF.... so they got shut down.. and there is a guy on the Waltherforums that had his picked up by the ATF... so I guess it's worth the price in some way knowing that it is all legit when you get that kinda stuff from Earl.


----------



## rogue007 (Jan 8, 2007)

UNCUT, do you actually plan on using your threaded barrel for a suppressor one day?


----------



## uncut (May 6, 2006)

Hell yes....
See the problem here is that my wife is in the Army.... and with the moving around I have no intention of registering a Can and then move into a state that might not allow me to use a Can... let alone all the paperwork that needs to be filed.... and I don't think storing the Can with somebody else is the way to go.....
So for now it's getting all the parts that are needed... which I have for one P99 so far... I have been on the lookout for a "AF" P99 to maybe match to the datecode of the barrel I have....
But as mentioned before.. other projects do have priority at this time and the wife is kinda getting to the point where she isn't so supportive of my habbit anymore... since she is the main breadwinner while I play stayhome dad with 2 kids....I also think a recent encounter with my FFL that turned very sour put her over the edge....
I also have a PP Super project going at the time... and the P7M8 sparpartslist since that is going to be a gun were parts will be harder and harder to get...
Longwinded rant I know...I am done though


----------



## rogue007 (Jan 8, 2007)

Well, if you need cash..............I will take that barrel off your hands....hehe


----------



## uncut (May 6, 2006)

Ummm ... NO .. but thanks for offering


----------

